# Midlands UK Meetup



## nitefly (Jun 12, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in a day out somewhere in the Midlands? There was a little interest in the UK Meetup thread so I was wondering if anyone would else would be interested?

:thumbup:


----------



## fotophia (Jun 13, 2006)

I if can i would. im in the northwest so its not too far. (never been one for geography) if i can afford to go ill deffinatly join in


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm in the East Midlands and if I have free time am often available for weddings and bar mitzvah's.
Maybe propose some dates and places?


----------



## SteveEllis (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm in South Wales but spend a fair few of my weekends in Tewkesbury so I'd be up for that


----------



## nitefly (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm going to Tewksbery tonight, actually! So that's 4 people in so far. Any more? 

Anyone know any decent places to go?


----------



## digital flower (Aug 20, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> am often available for weddings and bar mitzvah's.


 What do you do? Pop out of a cake and take everyone's picture?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 27, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> What do you do? Pop out of a cake and take everyone's picture?  :mrgreen:


Not at all. Instead I appear on the Board - but only on special occasions and when no-one is looking.


----------



## Fate (Aug 27, 2006)

cool  i live about 5 mins away from Tewkesbury!


----------



## nitefly (Aug 27, 2006)

Ahh you should have said! I'm always in Tewksbery.. (step sister lives there)..


----------

